# Excel 2007 crush: AppCrash



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)

I have just installed windows 7 pro on DELL T3400 Precision as well as office 2007 pro. From day one when user tries to run 2 instances of Excel application crushes with APPCRASH event result.
2 computers were installed with the same OS and office version the same day, but only one is crashing. Both have the same applications installed.
If run Excel in safe mode, application does not crash.
Any advise will be much appreciated.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

My first inclination would be to have you run a repair on MS Office from add/remove programs:

1) Open Control Panel

2) Click on Add/Remove Programs

3) Select MS Office 2007 (the top one; not the updates under it)

4) Click on Change

5) Select "Reinstall or Repair" and click Next

6) Select "Detect and Repair Errors . . . ." You can check "Restore my Start Menu shortcuts" if you like, but it's not necessary.

7) Click Install . . . This process will take about 5 minutes or so.

8) Click OK to exit once the repair is complete.

9) Reboot the PC

Reply here with the results.


----------



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)

Tried that, did not help. BTW: Office 2007 is installed on Windows 7 64-bit.

Thanks!


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

What is the exact error message that you are receiving?


----------



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

What does Event Viewer (Control Panel -> Admin Tools -> Event Viewer) indicate? Once Event Viewer opens, select Application on the left side. Look for an error or warning related to Excel. Then double-click it. Take a screenshot and post it here.


----------



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)

Faulting application name: EXCEL.EXE, version: 12.0.6545.5000, time stamp: 0x4c654035
Faulting module name: EXCEL.EXE, version: 12.0.6545.5000, time stamp: 0x4c654035
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00039b37
Faulting process id: 0xe70
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb8ff98f7da24f
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\EXCEL.EXE
Report Id: 3af08350-fc00-11df-9742-0022191dd81


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

Give this a try:

http://www.kbwindows.com/2008/09/random-crash-of-microsoft-excel-2007/


----------



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)

This refered to Windows XP registry structure. Windows 7 does not have such sub-keys.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

How far are you able to dig down before you get to a subkey that does not exist? Can you supply a screenshot of the subkeys expanded down as far as you can go as per that link?


----------



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)

Please see attached


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, that screenshot wasn't very helpful. :sigh: Just to satisfy my curiosity, drill down into the User Settings subkey and let's see what's listed there. It'd be great if I could remote to your PC, but that's not possible for me at the moment.


----------



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure, see attached.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm at a loss since I don't use Win7. Maybe someone else has a solution.


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Vladster,

Instead of going to this path “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Excel\Addins" which doesn't exist!!

Try this path instead "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\Excel\Addins"

Click on each of the subfolder below the "Addins" folder and Change value of “LoadBehavior” on the right pane to "0".

Exit the registry.


Check if it helps....

Regards,

JK(**,)


----------



## Vladster (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi,

There is no Excel at this level. There is Excel under 12.0, but no addins.

Thanks!


----------

